# Turnips selling for 499!



## Radda (Apr 21, 2020)

Asking for just 1 NMT entry fee, just dump it in front of the fountain and chair area! If you want to make round trips, feel free to!
Rules:
1. Go to Nooklings! It'll be on the platform to your left after a bridge!
2. Please do not hop rivers or go past the right of the town hall

Feel free to shop at Ables and Nooks! Thank you for considering!


----------



## pandavillepanda (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come!!


----------



## happyinchworm (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come! Thank you!


----------



## k1234_acnh (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come too. Thank you!!


----------



## Dinashadow (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please come? Pumpkin from October


----------



## Radda (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you guys for your interest! I'll pm you guys with a dodo code after the current 3 are done with their turnips!


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come? Joseph from Isla Trexa.


----------



## Jeki (Apr 22, 2020)

Can i come? Thanks!


----------



## heavencaller (Apr 22, 2020)

Id like sale some if you are still available


----------



## Radda (Apr 22, 2020)

Still open! 1 NMT per every 2 round trips!


----------



## Jeki (Apr 22, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## Tcmrn (Apr 22, 2020)

Please send dodo code, I'll come swing by if still open!


----------



## Radda (Apr 22, 2020)

Messaged both of you! As a reminder, Nookling's is on the cliff to your left!


----------



## snugs_not_drugs (Apr 22, 2020)

is this still open? I'd love to come!


----------



## Quinnsadingus (Apr 22, 2020)

Radda said:


> Asking for just 1 NMT entry fee, just dump it in front of the fountain and chair area! If you want to make round trips, feel free to!
> Rules:
> 1. Go to Nooklings! It'll be on the platform to your left after a bridge!
> 2. Please do not hop rivers or go past the right of the town hall
> ...


Can I come?!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

is it still open or am i too late? i'm done playing the waiting game on my island & now nooks is under renovation


----------



## Radda (Apr 22, 2020)

Sure is! Let me know if you're still in need!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi! May I come over?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 22, 2020)

Radda said:


> Sure is! Let me know if you're still in need!



can i come over please?


----------



## Brettpai (Apr 22, 2020)

Can I visit if still open?


----------



## marianne (Apr 22, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Spookie (Apr 22, 2020)

can i come , thx already


----------



## LadyCheshire (Apr 22, 2020)

Nvm, going to queue up somewhere else! Sorry! Have a great day~


----------

